

Go Advent Day 2: Performance Improvements in Go 1.2 - davecheney
http://blog.gopheracademy.com/day-02-go-1.2-performance-improvements

======
cmaggard
Fairly solid gains for the most part, although the regex performance
regressions are curious.

------
wheaties
Amazing. Am loving following this language and its take o. structural typing.

Question: Is Intel so dominant that optimization of AMD chips isn't a high
priority? Not complaining.

~~~
MindTwister
I believe Intel platforms is supposed to be understood as x86 chips.

If you look at the samples they specify /AMD64 for 64 bit and /386 for 32bit.

~~~
throwaway0094
True. I would expect IA-64 chips to benchmark differently from AMD's amd64
chips, though. Would be interesting to see them (the percentage changes for
each arch, relative to 1.1) side-by-side.

~~~
seefriek
Err...IA-64 is the Itanium instruction set. You mean EM64T, no?

~~~
throwaway0094
Wikipedia says "Intel 64" is the new official name, but yeah, IA-64 looks
wrong. Sorry. IA-64 feels like it should be the 64-bit-ified IA-32, but no...

Hard problems in CS: Naming things.

~~~
seefriek
You're actually right...IA-64 was suppose to be the 64-bit Intel instruction
set, right up until AMD dropped the AMD64 bomb and the market went "backward
compatible...got to get me some of that" and Intel went scrambling for Plan B.

